# How do you make melon balls?



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought a melon baller recently, but when I tried making melon balls, I got half balls. Clearly there's something wrong with my technique, but I can't figure out how to do it to get those beautiful round balls that I see! Any tips?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You need to push the melon baller down in the melon until the top (of the metal) is all the way onto the melon. Then do a complete circle and pop out. If you don't push it down far enough you are just taking a scoop.

LMK if that is clear enough


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks! Next time I'm at the market I'll buy another melon and give it a try! I don't think I was pushing it down far enough.

Do you push straight in or kind of curve it in a circle as you stick it in to the top of the metal?


----------

